# Wet Slip $1.00 for the rest of Aug. 2011



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

:thumbup: Then $150.00 a mo. Thank You!!! call 261-AHOY (2469) :thumbup:


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice advertising!!! haha

Not a bad deal still!


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

davdoc0011 said:


> nice advertising!!! haha
> 
> Not a bad deal still!


This is a deal you can't let pass !! O Yes, come and get one !!!  Thank You!!!


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Great deal on the wet slips.
Are yall running any specials on the dry storage!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but is gas availible there?


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

*Dry Storage $40.00*



B.L. Laird said:


> Great deal on the wet slips.
> Are yall running any specials on the dry storage!


:thumbup: only $40.00 mo..... Thank You...:thumbup:


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

*Gas for your Boat*



oxbeast1210 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but is gas availible there?


 Not Yet.. But, it is coming... :yes: Thank You...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet keep me posted on when it gets there


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hey glad to here yall are up and running:thumbup:

im the surveyor that you talked to about six months ago 

we were shooting across the bayou off the benchmark on your property

congrats on your opening:thumbup:

hey everybody if you keep your boat there, there is some really good fishin right around the marina, so you wont be burning up a tank of a gas:thumbup:

reds, speck, sheepshead and flounder:thumbup:


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

*Gas for your Boat*



oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet keep me posted on when it gets there


 Will Do !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

*Really good Fishing*



nextstep said:


> hey glad to here yall are up and running:thumbup:
> 
> im the surveyor that you talked to about six months ago
> 
> ...


 Yes we are Thank You..... You got it just 5 min you are in the Bay fishing :whistling:


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!*

I hope you have a great birthday!
Looking forward to using the marina, beautiful set-up. See you Friday or Saturday.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How far is it to Pensacola Pass from where you are?


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

*Thank You !!*



B.L. Laird said:


> I hope you have a great birthday!
> Looking forward to using the marina, beautiful set-up. See you Friday or Saturday.


I am THANK you !!!! K sounds great !!!!! :thumbup: Thank You For B-day Wish !!!! I hope U love the Marina !!! See u Soon !!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

*Pass*



MrFish said:


> How far is it to Pensacola Pass from where you are?


 30 min. good day !!! 45 bad day.... Come see us !!! Thank You !!! Rhonda 261-2469 P.S. Have A Great Day !!!


----------

